# Where is work at for travelers



## hot wire (Feb 10, 2010)

Havent worked in a while need to go find a job .Does anybody know where there might be some work for travelers . Just found this web site what happened to travelers net or Janets web site. Didnt have a computer for a while .Been looking at the international job board nothing . Getting real bored setting around the house. thanks


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

Texas:thumbsup:


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

hot wire said:


> Havent worked in a while need to go find a job .Does anybody know where there might be some work for travelers . Just found this web site what happened to travelers net or Janets web site. Didnt have a computer for a while .Been looking at the international job board nothing . Getting real bored setting around the house. thanks


Janets page has not been around for years. I was thinking Baltimore would have some travelers but not looking that way right now. Possibly York in the near future with some power house work. I know someone that owns a campground up there and she said she will be busy with monthly campers working the outages.

Charlie


----------



## katoomrp (Dec 5, 2009)

Word on the street is nobodys rolling book 2


----------



## hot wire (Feb 10, 2010)

thats what its looking like very bleek this is the worst ive ever seen it there was all ways some where you could go if things got slow at home . not today


----------



## katoomrp (Dec 5, 2009)

Hopefully this is the worst will ever see


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

katoomrp said:


> Hopefully this is the worst will ever see


 
Doubtful.. Unfourtunately Obama's economic stimulus package didn't create any real jobs. There were some rumors about insulators and wind turbine guys getting some jobs, might have been a rumor though. Heard some bank guys got bonuses. 

The fact is that our govt does not want to fix the underlying problem of most of our manufacturing going overseas or to Mexico. Until we get a govt that is willing to address that issue it's curtains for our economy. The idea that a service economy can work is ludicrous.

The only way I can see that our economy is going to get better is we need to elect real reformers and protectist to govt. Need to SEAL our southern border and return those that don't belong here home. Need to implement tariffs on some goods so that we can have manufacturing jobs. Need to limit the birth rate. People think they can breed like rats right now. Have to many people as it is. Need to cut worthless govt programs. Need to cut our military way back. Cut our nuke stockpile. Pay off our national debt. 

Since none of that is going to happen everyone better plan on how they can still make it in the upcoming poor economic times. 

With the main voting issues being gays, guns, god, environmentalism, socialism and liberals good luck getting a govt that will actually do anything to fix our economy.


----------



## 134fisherman (Dec 13, 2008)

Check out ibew friends and family network they have a book two section


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

You best take a job with anybody who will hhire you.


----------



## landers96 (Mar 31, 2009)

Buddy of mine just got out in clarksburgh, wv today. they run a day book.


----------



## buck570 (Feb 14, 2010)

local12 welder calls pay $2.00 over scale ,other work coming lowest book 2 numbers in the country


----------

